# What are these big green beetles?



## tahale (Jul 22, 2007)

Does anyone have a guess as to the identify of the large green beetles that fly around and invade hives?

They look like a japanese beetle on steroids. I'm familiar with the japanese beetle as being about the size of your little fingernail. These big beetles are closer to the size of a quarter. Just as green and shiny as a j/b, though.

Some variety of scarab beetle maybe? They fly, loud buzzing sound as they do. The bees sure swarm on them to defend the hive. Last year when I was harvesting honey, I found several in the hive that were dead and had been covered in propalis.

Sorry, no pics to share.

Any tricks for keeping them out of the hive? I've been thinking about a takeoff of the entrance reducer. Since these beetles are fairly tall, by honeybee standards anyway, I wonder if all I need is an entrance that's only 1/4-3/8" high (honeybee height) -- all the width of the entrance of course.

Thanks


----------



## Carolina-Family-Farm (Aug 2, 2005)

*June bug*

Phyllophaga, a genus of beetles in the family Scarabaeidae, also known as June bugs or June Beetles


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Yep, those huge green June bugs make an awful mess of my peaches. The toads that devastate my honeybees make a little dent in the green June bug horde, so I try to tolerate them, while taking measures to protect the honeybees from their insatiable hunger.


----------



## Walt McBride (Apr 4, 2004)

I though that a June bug was colored redish brown to brownish tan.
In California the iridescent light green to dark green large beetle is called a Fig beetle. I have seen them entrained in wax comb hanging in the open and trapped in the hives boxes.
Walt


----------



## Kevin M (Aug 11, 2006)

Junebugs/beetles aren't green in my neck of the woods either..there a dark brown color. I haven't seen any near my bees.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

"Junebugs/beetles aren't green in my neck of the woods either..there a dark brown color."

That's cuz they are Augustbugs! duh.......... 

And no they are not Junebeetles! Junebugs is the correct name! Technicality or not, it's to late to change the name now. To do so will mean instant death without trial!!


----------

